# DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting July 16 in Dallas



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

A DFW Aquatic Plant Club meeting will be held on July 16th at 1:00 pm at the home of Michael Parkey (Michael) in Dallas.
Michael is a landscape architect and his home and backyard are not to be missed. He has a number of beautiful tanks in his house and his backyard contains numerous water features and aviaries.
As always a plant swap will be held for paid members. The annual membership is $20 due in Jan but each quarter is prorated, please contact CrownMan for details. Starting with this meeting the plant swap will be held at the end of the meeting.
Please bring drinks or a snack to share. Also be sure to sign in when you arrive as the numbered signature sheet will be used to award door prizes. 
DFW-APC members will receive an email with meeting details. For others wishing to attend please send a PM request to Crownman or bsboust via dfwfishbox or dfwapc for the address.

Brad Boustead (bsboust) 
Secretary: DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for hosting michael. I'll be there.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You're welcome, I'm looking forward to seeing everyone. Brad, thanks for the glowing description, I hope the reality lives up to it!

I will have two unusual items for the plant (and fish) trade. First, five young bristlenose plecos, 1" to 3". These common brown short finned form. My incredibly prolific pair have been at it again, and there are more small junveniles if anyone is interested in those.

Second, young pond-grown plants of _Nymphaea micrantha_ 'Geflect', the so-called tricolor lotus. Here is a good article on the species: http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/nymphaea-micrantha-gefleckt These are fairly easy plants to grow, but need special conditions for propagation that are difficult to provide in an aquarium. You can see them in two of my tanks in their submerged form. The ones for trade are in the emersed form, with floating leaves. They will make the transition to submerged form when planted in an aquarium. They need medium light, a fertile substrate, and lots of room.

I don't want to catch the plecos or uproot the water lilies unless someone wants them, so let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is a teaser: One of our members has agreed to do a show and tell on his DIY LED lighting. If you have been thinking about building your own LED fixture, you will want to see this.


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

Does anyone have any needle leaf java fern they would be willing to share? I don't need instant gratification, just a small piece to get me started. I bought some narrow leaf before I realized that it was really needle leaf that I was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm looking for moss , anubias, etc.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Good meeting thanks for hosting Michael


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

It was nice meeting everyone. I learned a lot just listening to y'all talk to each other.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm glad everyone enjoyed it. Thanks for bringing the great snacks, and thanks to Dustin for the DIY LED demonstration.

Mooncon: You forgot to take the PAR meter. Send me a PM and we'll arrange to get it to you.

Everyone: Someone left behind the Aquarium Spill Mat that he/she won in the raffle. I'll keep it here until you claim it.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Also, someone left behind a bath towel, probably used for handling hot food.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks again for hosting, Michael. And a special welcome to the 4 new members. Great turnout everyone.

BTW, the towel is mine and I used it to set the cheese squares on as the pan was still hot.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll try to remember to bring it for the next meeting.


----------

